# plywood tank Help



## FuelingFire (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey everyone. I recently decided to do a saltwater tank. and after doing tons of research, and the fact that i will probably be moving shortly, i thought Why not start to plan a Plywood tank. 

I have been researching plywood tanks and saw this guy build a tank using 55g glass. I would like to do the same. I have a 55g that is in need of an upgrade. so i was thinking of doing a tank 96Lx24Wx20H. (the height is based on the glass; but the water level will only be 16" or so) I want to use both panes in the front. I know i will need a center support to apply the 2 panes together. From what i have been reading, (conflicting reports) is that it's not about the length of the tank but the height of the tank that affect the glass. 

Will the top support bracing be enough to keep the tank rigid. or should i build a wall base tank to support the glass?
Also I don't care if i have to support the center of the glass vertically so it would have 3 vertical bracing 4" wide, running down the length of the tank, for glass support. Would this work to keep the glass from stressing? (i don't care if the strips block my view, it's just like any other window with a strip in it. don't bother me)

What would you recommend? 

thanks, 
josh


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

One question before I go into detail about the other points.

What do you intend on sealing the tank with?


----------



## FuelingFire (Oct 7, 2012)

Um I haven't gone to much in depth with that aspect, as i have been searching if it is even feasible to use that glass. But I think i will probly do marine grade epoxy, from what i have been reading a lot of people use it and it is fish safe. and it last. But I have seen people use drylok and If it fairs well then i might use it being i got about 5 gallons sitting in my shed.. but I have only gone so far as the viewing window as far as research. But any recommendation are welcome.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

If you havent seen it, watch this video. This guy is awesome and the tank is still up and running.


----------



## FuelingFire (Oct 7, 2012)

Yea I have seen his work, He is Great at Building tanks.


----------

